# Bi-directional tractors



## QwikDraw

I have been contemplating the purchase of a tractor in the 100 HP range and was hoping to find some opinions or options that I may not even know exsist. 
I currently own a small "heavy mowing" company, our ideal jobs are old fields that have been left for 5-10+ years and have grown up in dense brush and saplings(and even harwood trees to 8 inches and softwood 12+ inches). I also mow fields and clear land for roads, building lots etc ( I would like to focus more on the brush/heavy mowing). I have worked for both the state of CT and MA doing habitat restoration.
I also recently signed a contract with a utility company for some right of way mowing (small 3 year growth). This brings me to the idea of a tractor to complement the skid steer mowers. I took a look at a 15' or 20' bat wing and the wheels started turning. I would like the option of using a mulch attachment on the tractor so the idea of a bidirectional seems right. I would hate to be looking over my shoulder for 10 hours a day.

So far in my research I have found:
New Holland TV145, with 105HP to the PTO it seems like a good option.

Older Ford models....haven't looked to hard at these yet.

Antonio Carraro Seems like a good option but only 84 HP

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak

If bi-directional capability is a requirement, that pretty well limits you down to the choices you have already. 

Here is a TV140 that is up for auction:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=5340858&guid=58A7B7505C0142FF9F50C16313515EF6

If that is not a requirement, John Deere make a great tractor in this hp range that is pretty much an updated modern version of the old John Deere 4020 series. 

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/FR/series/6003.html

If used is OK, the Deere 4250 or 4255 with the powershift transmission is a legend with MANY farmers.


----------



## QwikDraw

I'm still looking. 

I found that Fendt and Valtra offer the bi-direction type options too.

I have recently priced out 2 different Valtra T series tractors and am very close to buying, one was 150 hp and one was 190 hp. I have looked for used but there does not seem to be many out there with the twin trac (bi-directional). From what I have read they are well built and good quality. The biggest problem I have had is getting salesman to even call me back..

Does anyone have any opinions on the Valtra brand??

Thanks


----------



## dbfd588

just curios how these tractors are. Im sure the seat will turn around but what about all the controls. Do they stay in one spot or can you move them also?


----------



## Upper5Percent

Bi-directional tractors introduces another level of possible equipment failure...

With state contracts...failure to perform is a ground for termination...I think you want to find plain vanilla tractors that have serious up-time histories...


----------



## QwikDraw

Twin trac info

http://www.valtra.com/products/properties/1136.asp 

Video of twin trac in action. animated.

Video 

The controls go with you....

The fendt, the whole steering wheel goes around to point toward the back.


----------



## howierd3866

hello Qwikdraw..we are a rightaway contractor in south Fla. We do not have a Bi-directional tractor but have seen them work well with aheavy duty tree cutter on the front..You dont want a batwing out front unless you know what you are mowing over they are not design for that kind of mowing. Best to look at something like a Browns Cutter its heavy duty plus then you can still get the batwing for reg. mowing. Also may sure you get a machine that you can get parts for there more New Holland store than Fendt and Valtra..good luck


----------



## dbfd588

> Also may sure you get a machine that you can get parts for there more New Holland store than Fendt and Valtra


thats a good point


----------



## rj'sbarn

*cutters*

in the industrial mowing industry, is there an implement that a 30 hp tractor could turn to cut heavier brush. I have a Howse brush hog that is great for grass and saplings, but the gear box and axes are not quite heavy enough for heavier brush. speed and gearing shouldnt be an issue for me, ive got 18 forward speeds and 4 pto speeds so I can gear down enough to reduce strain on the drive train. 
any ideas guys?


----------



## QwikDraw

Paul, the last project I did took 6 weeks and I had a 4 month window to do it in, so I am not under strict time lines. I hate vanilla and like the bells and whistles..I have two other machines I use now that could be back up for the tractor if I was down.

Howierd - I plan to pull a 15' batwing for the right of way mowing and have 1-2 skid steers running heavier rotaries. The bi directional use will be with a mulch head. I would also like to install a knuckleboom grapple for moving logs, feeding a chipper, loading an off road type forwarding trailer...that's for the future. I just want to option to do all those functions. 

RJ - not sure if there is anything better than a brush hog it that HP range.

The plan is to have one tractor with many uses.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## howierd3866

RJ---sorry but there not much out there for your size tractor the right size bush hog would be your best bet

QwikDraw---I agree when buy new machine its doesn't hurt to look in the future because those payment will be the same no matter what you use the machine for...the more the use the more the payment looks better.


----------



## Upper5Percent

> _Originally posted by QwikDraw _
> *Paul, the last project I did took 6 weeks and I had a 4 month window to do it in, so I am not under strict time lines. I hate vanilla and like the bells and whistles..I have two other machines I use now that could be back up for the tractor if I was down.
> 
> Howierd - I plan to pull a 15' batwing for the right of way mowing and have 1-2 skid steers running heavier rotaries. The bi directional use will be with a mulch head. I would also like to install a knuckleboom grapple for moving logs, feeding a chipper, loading an off road type forwarding trailer...that's for the future. I just want to option to do all those functions.
> 
> RJ - not sure if there is anything better than a brush hog it that HP range.
> 
> The plan is to have one tractor with many uses.
> 
> Thanks for the input. *


Here's one for you...it's in PA

Antonio Carraro TTR-9400 Bi-directional tractor 

Top of the line slope mowing and all-purpose tractor. Carraro's flagship model with just about every option imaginable! 87 HP 4 cylinder turbo Detroit Diesel engine, 4WD, reversible work station, 32 spds forward and reverse (64 total), front and rear elec. diff. locks, front and rear hyd. wet disc brakes, self adjusting hyd. clutch, front and rear 3 point hitches, joystick hydraulics with 4 sets of remotes, electronic self leveling seat, KE draft control system, electronic PTO with 540 and 750rpms, super wide cab with heat, A/C, stereo, etc. Only 316 hours! Price: USD$42,500.00 


http://www.autrusa.com/used.html


----------



## howierd3866

sat in one at the last sunbelt exp. I have check into them some what but have not try one. They do have a dealer 2 hours away from me. Not be the tractor for Qwikdraw


----------



## QwikDraw

I wonder how they would pull a 15' batwing. They do have a 95 hp model but I'm not sure what the PTO output would be??

I could buy 2 of those for the price of the valtra...

What do you think?


----------



## Upper5Percent

> _Originally posted by QwikDraw _
> *I wonder how they would pull a 15' batwing. They do have a 95 hp model but I'm not sure what the PTO output would be??
> 
> I could buy 2 of those for the price of the valtra...
> 
> What do you think? *


That is a one off used unit...
If you are working heavy brush...I think a 15' batwing would tire it out... 

5HP/FT is the rule we use in the Northeast...


----------



## howierd3866

if you mowing thick overgrowth the 15 batwing were be warn out but at the same time if you know what under all the bush you can get lucky...we use 2 old rhino batwing just for bush cutting but you got to be paying attention to what you mowing. afterwards those won't be a good grass cutting too beat up...at 95 engine most likely 85 pto...those sit to low to be doing thick bush plus Qwikdraw was wanting to beable to load log and things still this machine sit to low..


----------



## QwikDraw

Well I took the more logical and affordable option. New Holland dealers everywhere and much less $$$.

115Hp and 96HP to the PTO. Should do the trick for the ROW.


----------



## howierd3866

good choose...we just got 4 new 3715 bushhog batwing went from rhino to the 3715 because it has the higher tip speed..BUT and I say BUT we went orange instead of blue save about 30k per tractor..but still a new holland fan...good luck and let us know how its going Thanks


----------



## St.George

Have you looked at the McCormick Tele Trac? For me this is my next buy an second The Valtra F.javascript:smilie(':nerd:')


----------



## Tractor107

Here is a site that has all sorts of tractors for sale. I have also been looking at a bi-directional tractor. 
machine finder 

tractor house


----------



## deuce732

Valtra's are decent tractors and the reverse station (bi-directional) tractors are fun to drive. Both the fendt and valtra steering wheels and controls turn around on the newer models.


----------

